# Canyon Spectral 6.0 (2016)



## xfr0stx (29. August 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde,

was sind eure Gedankengänge zu dem neuen Canyon Spectral 6.0? 
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/2016/spectral-al-6-0.html

Mir persönlich gefällt die komplette SLX Ausstattung, die neue Gabel und die Grüne Farbe.

Gruß


----------



## darkblau (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mir das Radl am 10. Oktober bestellt und es ist vergangenen Samstag angekommen. Der Liefertermin wurde von Anfangs 2. November mehrmals nach hinten verschoben zuletzt auf den 15. Januar. Dies lag am Umzug der Canyon Factory und der Umstellung des Softwaresystems. Es gab sogar eine offizielle Entschuldigungsmail vom Geschäftsführer an alle Kunden, die gerade auf eine Bestellung warteten. Umso glücklicher war ich, als es dann doch noch dieses Jahr geliefert wurde.

Es ist zwar mein erstes Fully und ich habe noch nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung mit höherwertigen Rädern, aber ich finde das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist unschlagbar und die Komponenten sind echt solide und gut aufeinander abgestimmt. Das Auspacken aus dem Bikeguard und die Montage verliefen problemlos. Einziges Manko war, dass die Anleitungen und Produktblätter zum Fox-Dämpfer und der Federgabel gefehlt haben und auch nicht auf der beiliegenden DVD zu finden waren. Zum Glück gibts das aber alles online zum Download. Eine Rechnung habe ich bisher noch nicht erhalten (nur Bestellbestätigung und Auftragsbestätigung), ich nehme an, dass das neue SAP-System Canyon immer noch Probleme beschert.

Modifiziert hab ich am Rad nichts bis auf einen Marsh Guard vorne an der Casting Bridge.

Das Fahren macht unheimlich viel Bock, allerdings hab ichs aus Zeitgründen noch nicht in den Wald geschafft. Derzeit bin ich auf der Suche nach einer guten Versicherung, da unsere Hausratsversicherung den Anschaffungspreis nicht abdeckt. Von einem Komplettschutz à la Wertgarantie oder ENRA möchte ich eigentlich absehen, da ich selber Schrauben und mich mit dem Rad auseinandersetzen möchte und ich es nicht so oft fahre, dass sich die Ausgaben von 30 € im Monat wieder raushole. Andererseits kostet der Komplettschutz nur wenige € mehr als der reine Versicherungsschutz. Bisher hab ich ja überwiegend gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit der Wertgarantie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xfr0stx (16. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. 

Ich habe mittlerweile soviel bei Canyon rumgewaynt, dass sie nicht geliefert haben. Nun bekomme ich das 7.0 zum unschlagbaren Preis. 
Von daher alles gut!

Trotzdem Dank und viel Spaß mit dem Rad!


----------



## darkblau (16. Dezember 2015)

Meh so ein Angebot hab ich nie bekommen :-((( Wie lange hast du aufs 7.0 gewartet?


----------



## xfr0stx (16. Dezember 2015)

darkblau schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Radl am 10. Oktober bestellt und es ist vergangenen Samstag angekommen. Der Liefertermin wurde von Anfangs 2. November mehrmals nach hinten verschoben zuletzt auf den 15. Januar. Dies lag am Umzug der Canyon Factory und der Umstellung des Softwaresystems. Es gab sogar eine offizielle Entschuldigungsmail vom Geschäftsführer an alle Kunden, die gerade auf eine Bestellung warteten. Umso glücklicher war ich, als es dann doch noch dieses Jahr geliefert wurde.
> 
> Es ist zwar mein erstes Fully und ich habe noch nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung mit höherwertigen Rädern, aber ich finde das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist unschlagbar und die Komponenten sind echt solide und gut aufeinander abgestimmt. Das Auspacken aus dem Bikeguard und die Montage verliefen problemlos. Einziges Manko war, dass die Anleitungen und Produktblätter zum Fox-Dämpfer und der Federgabel gefehlt haben und auch nicht auf der beiliegenden DVD zu finden waren. Zum Glück gibts das aber alles online zum Download. Eine Rechnung habe ich bisher noch nicht erhalten (nur Bestellbestätigung und Auftragsbestätigung), ich nehme an, dass das neue SAP-System Canyon immer noch Probleme beschert.
> 
> ...



Hast du das Bike in dem Grün? Könntest du Fotos reinstellen. Danke!


----------



## xfr0stx (16. Dezember 2015)

darkblau schrieb:


> Meh so ein Angebot hab ich nie bekommen :-((( Wie lange hast du aufs 7.0 gewartet?



Ich hatte damals eins aus dem Outlett bestellt - nach langem hin und her - das 7.0 für fast den selben preis erhalten.


----------



## darkblau (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich habs auch in "Vertical Green". Kann gerne heute Abend mal das Rad mit ein paar Details ablichten. Allerdings nur im Keller ;-)


----------



## staaberggung (17. Dezember 2015)

Hallo @ darkblau,
ich habe ebenfalls Interesse Canyon 6.0 in "Vertical Green" wäre toll wenn du Bilder machen könntest.


----------



## darkblau (17. Dezember 2015)

Habs schon in einem anderen Thread angekündigt, bin aber gestern nicht dazu gekommen. Das wird aus privaten Gründen und diversen Weihnachtsfeiern auch nicht vor Montag passieren, schätze ich. Ich kann nur eine Totale ausm Wohnzimmer anbieten 
Ich bin zwar kein Canyon-Mitarbeiter, sage aber trotzdem: "Ich bitte Sie noch um ein wenig Geduld..."


----------



## darkblau (18. Dezember 2015)

Hallo nochmal.

Hier mal ein paar Fotos meines Bikes:
http://imgur.com/a/ETC2t


----------



## staaberggung (18. Dezember 2015)

Hallo @ darkblu,

Dankeschön für die Fotos.
Das Bike sieht echt klasse aus hoffe das Kleingeld reicht bei mir noch am Jahresende für das Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ricardo1991 (5. Januar 2016)

Das Rad in Vertical Green ist der Hammer. Habe mir letzte Woche Montag das spectral al 7.0 in Vertical Green bestellt. Habe mein spectral 7.0 aus 2014 verkauft da ich mit der Bremsanlage (Avid elixir 5) und der 32er fox Gabel wenig zufrieden war. Hatte das Rad in chrome red. Die Farbe war auch toll aber das Grün gefällt mir besser. 500€ kostet das 2016er mehr als mein altes 2014er. Ist schon einiges aber dafür gibt's jetzt eine komplette XT Ausstattung und die neue 34er fox und den neuen Dämpfer. Leider habe ich das Rad noch nicht erhalten. Müsste Ende dieser oder Anfang nächster Woche kommen. Kann mir schon jemand zu den neuen fox Modellen etwas sagen? 
Gruß


----------



## _Tim98 (5. Januar 2016)

Hallo @darkblau 
das ist aber nicht der gleiche Dämpfer wie auf der Canyon Seite beschrieben ist oder ?


----------



## darkblau (5. Januar 2016)

Nun ja, zumindest steht "Fox Float Performance" drauf, so wies auch auf der Canyon-Homepage geschrieben steht. Vielleicht hat Fox auch ein extra OEM-Modell für Canyon, so wie auch DT Swiss (die Laufräder wie sie auf der Canyon-Homepage stehen, kann man bei DT nicht in der Form bestellen).


----------



## Ricardo1991 (5. Januar 2016)

Fox baut keine extra Modelle für Canyon, es sind Standart Gabeln und Dämpfer die man so im Internet bestellen kann. Bei den Laufrädern ist es tatsächlich so dass diese nur für Canyon entwickelt wurden
Ich wohne nur 35 Minuten von Koblenz weg und bekomm wegen der blöden Systemeinstellung bei Canyon jetzt das Rad zugeschickt weil die Abholung momentan nicht funktioniert....! Ärgerlich :-D


----------



## schwed1 (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

Wie schwer ist das 6.0, hat schon mal jemand nachgewogen?  Das 2016 hat ja ein etwas längeres oberrohr als das 2014, merkt man das, wenn ja ist besser oder schlechter.

Gruss schwed


----------



## DaPl (6. Januar 2016)

habe gestern mein spectral 6.0 erhalten,bin bis jetzt noch nicht richtig gefahren die ersten eindrücke sind soweit in ordung, leider sehen die schweißnähte am rahmen aus wie von einem unerfahrenen kleinen jungen gebrutzelt... da merkt man die massenproduktion, aber so lange es hält ist das i.O. verwirren tun mich 2 sachen laut HP ist der Fox Float DPS verbaut, mein rad kam mit Float Evol also quasi ein update soll mich nicht stören. Ein zweiter Punkt der mich wirklich sehr stört ist das ich bei der beschreibung des LRS auf der HP "IS (6-Bolt) Bremsaufnahme" von einer Standard Scheibenaufnahme (6 loch halt) am LRS ausgegangen bin, verbaut ist jedoch eine Central lock scheibe...
Nunja im großen und ganzen bin ich soweit zufrieden der straßen test hat sich sehr vielversprechend angefühlt freue mich auf die erste ausfahrt am samstag. BTW das schlimmste am rad ist aber der Lenker, kommt schon wer verbaut noch 740 Lenker? Wurde direkt gegen einen 780 getauscht außerdem Umwerfer runter und 32 NW KB drauf.

Kann ab Sonntag gerne einen Fahrbericht abgeben falls erwünscht.
Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ricardo1991 (6. Januar 2016)

_Tim98 schrieb:


> Hallo @darkblau
> das ist aber nicht der gleiche Dämpfer wie auf der Canyon Seite beschrieben ist oder ?





DaPl schrieb:


> habe gestern mein spectral 6.0 erhalten,bin bis jetzt noch nicht richtig gefahren die ersten eindrücke sind soweit in ordung, leider sehen die schweißnähte am rahmen aus wie von einem unerfahrenen kleinen jungen gebrutzelt... da merkt man die massenproduktion, aber so lange es hält ist das i.O. verwirren tun mich 2 sachen laut HP ist der Fox Float DPS verbaut, mein rad kam mit Float Evol also quasi ein update soll mich nicht stören. Ein zweiter Punkt der mich wirklich sehr stört ist das ich bei der beschreibung des LRS auf der HP "IS (6-Bolt) Bremsaufnahme" von einer Standard Scheibenaufnahme (6 loch halt) am LRS ausgegangen bin, verbaut ist jedoch eine Central lock scheibe...
> Nunja im großen und ganzen bin ich soweit zufrieden der straßen test hat sich sehr vielversprechend angefühlt freue mich auf die erste ausfahrt am samstag. BTW das schlimmste am rad ist aber der Lenker, kommt schon wer verbaut noch 740 Lenker? Wurde direkt gegen einen 780 getauscht außerdem Umwerfer runter und 32 NW KB drauf.
> 
> Kann ab Sonntag gerne einen Fahrbericht abgeben falls erwünscht.
> Gruß.


Also ein Fahrtbericht ist meiner Meinung nach sehr erwünscht. Kannst du ein paar Fotos der Schweißnähte hochladen? War bis jetzt mit der rahmenverarbeitung bei Canyon immer sehr zufrieden. In welcher Farbe hast du dein 6.0er?


----------



## MoPe. (7. Januar 2016)

Wäre an einem Vergleich zwischen 140mm und 150mm der Gabel interessiert, falls du umbaust/umbauen lässt. 
Habe das gleiche vor, jedoch das Spectral noch nicht.


----------



## DaPl (7. Januar 2016)

kleiner Testbericht kommt am sonntag!.


MoPe. schrieb:


> Wäre an einem Vergleich zwischen 140mm und 150mm der Gabel interessiert, falls du umbaust/umbauen lässt
> Habe das gleiche vor, jedoch das Spectral noch nicht.


das steht bei mir auch noch auf der ToDo liste, finde die front etwas tief aber mal kucken erstmal am samstag eindrücke sammeln.


----------



## DaPl (7. Januar 2016)

achso mope. du hast mir ja den tip gegeben


----------



## ansich (7. Januar 2016)

Bin auch sehr an Bildern von den Schweißnähten interessiert. Auf den Bildern von Canyon sehen sie eigentlich recht gleichmäßig und gut aus.


----------



## Ricardo1991 (14. Januar 2016)

Konnte jemand fahrerfahrungen Sammeln? ;-)


----------



## DaPl (14. Januar 2016)

wohaaa hab ich total vergessen also hier mal ein kurzes Feedback....

*Änderungen am Rad: *vor der ersten fahrt wurden folgende dinge an dem neuen rad verändert bzw angepasst
- Umwerfer demontiert 32T NW Kettenblatt,
- Lenker gegen einen in 780 getauscht (der verbaute 740 ist ja nicht zu gebrauchen)
- Demontage Kettenspanner
- Austausch der Kasette gegen eine XT. (Die verbaute HG-50 ist billig... vom feinsten hätte da mehr erwartet...)
- Montage 40T e.13 Kettenblatt
- Umbau auf Tubeless (Ventile liegen bei, Felgenband schon verbaut, Milch muss man sich halt besorgen läuft aber)

*Kurze zusammenfassung zur ersten fahrt:*
Also am Samstag in der Heimat (HD) kleine tour gemacht heisst 2x KS Hoch bzw Runter. Bergauf kommt das rad 1a der dämpfer lässt sich blockieren, das gewicht stimmt auch und die Geometrie ist schön angenehm in der hinsicht bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden, auch wurzelpassagen und steile anstiege lassen sich ohne probleme und angenehm überwinden.

Bergab (der für mich interessante und wichtige part) das Rad fährt sich unglaublich spielerisch schund schön wendig, die sehr kurze kettenstrebe (430mm bei 650B) trägt dazu einiges bei, das rad lässt sich schön einfach aufs hinterrad pressen und gibt einem immer gutes Feedback. Für mich hat sich der Hinterbau mit 140mm eher nach mehr angefühlt (habe das rad relativ straff abgestimmt) hatte nie das gefühl zuwenig federweg zu haben oder an die grenzen zu stossen. Die SLX Bremsen habe ich eine zeitlang auch am DH´ler gefahren kann also nur positives berichten und habe auch nichts anderes erwartet. Etwas "gefährlich" ist natürlich das sehr tiefe tretlager in verbindung mit der langen kurbel (335m / 175 Kürbellänge und riesige 6Pack menace Pedale) , kratzen am boden kommt gerade beim beschleunigen in kurven usw. vor, da muss man echt aufpassen... Leider finde ich den Lenkwinkel einen ticken zu Steil, über 66 oder 65 grad hätte ich mich sehr gefreut....

Im ganzen bin ich super zufrieden und habe mich von anfang an auf dem Rad wohl gefühlt, die entscheidung das spectral dem radon vorzuziehen hat sich meiner meinung nach gelohnt gerade das verbaute Fox Fahrwerk ist für den relativ "geringen" preis von 2199€ unglaublich und meiner meinung nach nicht zu toppen, kann deswegen eigentlich nur eine kaufempfehlung aussprechen!

*ABER* es gibt natürlich auch sachen die mich etwas Ärgern bzw. die ich nicht schön finde:
- 60mm Vorbau und keine Option auf anpassung bei Canyon, viel viel viel zu lang meiner meinung nach werde einen 35 oder 40 montieren.
- Die Verbaute Kasette, das ist warscheinlich die billigste 11-36 Kasette von Shimano auf dem Markt, ich hätte mich über eine SLX gefreut...
- Der Lenker... 740mm im Jahr 2016... nenenene
- Es liegen keine Volume Spacer für Gabel bzw. Dämpfer bei, meiner wissens nach ist das standard zubehör.
*
Anstehende änderungen:*
- Offset bushings um den Lenkwinkel flacher zu machen.
- Fox 34 auf 150mm umbauen
- 35mm oder 40mm Vorbau

Hoffe ihr könnt mit meinem Feedback etwas anfangen, zu guter letzt noch ein bild wie das Rad jetzt aussieht.

Gruß Dapl.


----------



## Ricardo1991 (15. Januar 2016)

Super Bericht, danke  was für einen Lenker hast du drauf gemacht? Ich würde gerne den renthal fatbar drauf machen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher wegen dem rise. Ich tendiere zu 10 oder 20mm. Wegen der Gabel kannst du ja mal bescheid geben ob es mit den anderen Kolben auf 150mm Federweg möglich ist. 
Viel Spaß mit dem Rad


----------



## schwed1 (15. Januar 2016)

Wie du hast vorne ein 32er kettenblatt und hinten 40er ritzel. Bist du ein Tier. Wie schwer ist das bike im jetzigen Zustand, kannst mal wiegen.


----------



## klickfisch (15. Januar 2016)

Gewicht sowie Umbau(-kosten) auf 150mm würden mich tatsächlich auch mal interessieren.

Die Umbauanleitung der Gabel gibt es ja sogar online: http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=615 Der passende 150mm Airshaft kostet ~43€ (http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-FACTORY...Assy--34--150mm--FLOAT-NA-2--1-214--Bore.html) Siehe hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaPl (16. Januar 2016)

Ricardo1991 schrieb:


> .... was für einen Lenker hast du drauf gemacht? Ich würde gerne den renthal fatbar drauf machen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher wegen dem rise. Ich tendiere zu 10 oder 20mm....
> Viel Spaß mit dem Rad



Fahre momentan ein Race Face Atlas FR 20mm/780mmm



schwed1 schrieb:


> Wie du hast vorne ein 32er kettenblatt und hinten 40er ritzel. Bist du ein Tier. Wie schwer ist das bike im jetzigen Zustand, kannst mal wiegen.



wieso denn tier, welche übersetzung würdest du denn fahren? Rad wiegt 12,8kg inkl. Pedale


----------



## schwed1 (16. Januar 2016)

12,8 kg mit Pedale ist schon super für ein 6.0. Ich würde 28/42 fahren, das wär dann wie 24/36. Momentan fahre ich sogar 22/36 bei meinem Strive von 2011. Entweder bin ich zu untrainiert oder es machen die 2 kg Mehrgewicht oder die veraltete Geometrie meines Bikes aus.


----------



## Andreas84 (16. Januar 2016)

Gibt es diesen Airshaft auch für die 32er Gabel??


----------



## Ricardo1991 (16. Januar 2016)

DaPl schrieb:


> Fahre momentan ein Race Face Atlas FR 20mm/780mmm
> 
> Kannst du vielleicht den Link von dem Lenker schicken?


----------



## firstmanonbike (16. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## DaPl (16. Januar 2016)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Race+Face+Atlas+Fr+Lenker+0.5


----------



## Ricardo1991 (16. Januar 2016)

DaPl schrieb:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Race+Face+Atlas+Fr+Lenker+0.5


Cool danke, wie fährt der Lenker sich mit 20mm rise? Kannst du vielleicht ein Foto von der Vorderansicht des Cockpits hoch laden? Danach geh ich dir auch nicht mehr auf die Nerven :-D


----------



## DaPl (18. Januar 2016)

kann ich machen, ich würde dir aber dazu raten selbst etwas rumzutesten, das mit dem cockpit ist ne geschmackssache pauschal zu sagen das es passt und so "am besten ist" geht nicht. 
Werde dir aber heute abend mal ein Pic. Hochladen.


----------



## Ricardo1991 (18. Januar 2016)

Meint ihr denn es macht viel aus von dem Standart Lenker mit 15mm Rise auf 20mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaPl (18. Januar 2016)

Ricardo1991 schrieb:


> Meint ihr denn es macht viel aus von dem Standart Lenker mit 15mm Rise auf 20mm?


Reine geschmacks sache, pauschal beantworten kann und wird dir das keiner, ich komme mit 0.5"rise und 780mm breite  am besten klar und fahre das alle auch an meinen anderen Rädern...

Was dir aber jeder beantworten kann ist das der Verbaute 740mm lenker zu schmal ist... 780 müssen schon sein


----------



## filiale (18. Januar 2016)

DaPl schrieb:


> Was dir aber jeder beantworten kann ist das der Verbaute 740mm lenker zu schmal ist... 780 müssen schon sein



Sehe ich anders, also nicht jeder


----------



## Mupuckl (23. Januar 2016)

DaPl schrieb:


> wohaaa hab ich total vergessen also hier mal ein kurzes Feedback....
> 
> *Änderungen am Rad: *vor der ersten fahrt wurden folgende dinge an dem neuen rad verändert bzw angepasst
> - Umwerfer demontiert 32T NW Kettenblatt,
> ...



Haben die den Preis angehoben... Aktuell kostet das 6.0 2299€?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo1991 (24. Januar 2016)

Das Rad kostet in der aktuellen Saison 2299€. In der Saison 2015 weiß ich nicht wieviel es gekostet hat. Für mein 2014er Spectral al 7.0 habe ich auf jeden Fall 2199€ bezahlt und das 2016er 7.0 kostet mich 2699€


----------



## DaPl (24. Januar 2016)

jop schreibfehler 2299€ hab ich gezahlt.


----------



## TomT87 (29. Januar 2016)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage in die Runde: Wir haben ein Spectral WMS in S gekauft und überlegen jetzt, es vielleicht in XS umzutauschen. Zum Oberrohr hat meine bessere Hälfte im Stand ca. nen guten cm Platz, weiter hinten wäre mehr Platz, aber da ist der Sattel dann im Weg und nach vorne steigt das Oberrohr stark an. Der Bewegungsspielraum mit beiden beinen auf dem Boden ist also begrenzt. Grundsätzlich ist die Größe aber schon O.K, der Reach passt und die Sattelstütze lässt sich auch soweit einschieben, dass die Höhe passt.

Wenn ich mir die Daten vom XS bzgl. Höhe anschaue, ist die Überstandshöhe lediglich 2mm geringer und das Steuerrohr 1cm kürzer. Die Sitzrohrlänge ist zwar ganze 3,4cm kürzer, allerdings schaut es für mich beim Vergleichen der Bilder lediglich so aus, als wäre es nur oben kürzer und bis zum oberen Dreieck gleich hoch/komplett gleich. 

Ich hatte noch nie das Problem, dass mir ein Rahmen zu hoch war und kenne mich gar nicht aus, wäre super wenn ihr mir/uns da mal eure Meinung sagen könntet. 

Danke und VG,
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ramboss (30. Januar 2016)

Ich habe mir ein Spectral 6.0 bestellt und möchte damit ab und zu einen Fahrradanhänger mit meinen Sohn ziehen.  Die Kupplung wird an der Steckachse montiert.Was meint ihr,  ist das möglich oder kann der Rahmen beschädigt werden?


----------



## Streich (7. Februar 2016)

Hallo DaPl,

darf ich Dir eine Frage zur Farbe stellen? Ich war letztes Jahr mal in Koblenz und habe mir das 2014er Modell angeschaut. Damals hieß das Silber noch "RAW" glaub ich und war im Grund rohes Aluminium mit einem richtig dicken Layer Klarlack.

Jetzt hat Canyon die Farbe anscheinend in "Silver Brushed - Grey" geändert. Auf der Webseite sieht es so auf als wäre es jetzt matt Silver eloxiert. Ist jetzt immer noch so ein speckiger Klarlack über dem Rahmen?

Viele Grüße und lieben Dank
S


----------



## ansich (7. Februar 2016)

Der Rahmen ist jetzt silber lackiert. So schön aus, wird aber empfindlicher sein als das RAW aus 2014.


----------



## DaPl (7. Februar 2016)

Streich schrieb:


> Hallo DaPl,
> 
> darf ich Dir eine Frage zur Farbe stellen? Ich war letztes Jahr mal in Koblenz und habe mir das 2014er Modell angeschaut. Damals hieß das Silber noch "RAW" glaub ich und war im Grund rohes Aluminium mit einem richtig dicken Layer Klarlack.
> 
> ...



Also ich habe gerade ernsthaft mit Messer unten am Innenlagergehäuse etwas rumgeschabt weil mich das so Interessiert hat und ich unsicher war^^ der Rahmen ist Raw gebürstet und dann mit ordentlich Klarlack versiegelt. 

Wo ich das gerade schreiben fällt mir natürlich noch folgender Punkt auf der klar gegen einen Farblichen Lack spricht, man kann die Verschliffenen umrisse der Eingeschweißten Innenliegenden Zugführungen noch leicht erkennen.

Also Raw, Geschliffen und Gewiendert, Klarlack.


----------



## Streich (12. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort und den betriebenen Aufwand!


----------



## olst88 (14. Februar 2016)

Hey DaPl,

könntest du noch ein paar Bilder vom Bike machen? Ich würde gerne die Farbe im Detail sehen.


----------



## olst88 (16. Februar 2016)

DaPl schrieb:


> Also Raw, Geschliffen und Gewiendert, Klarlack.


...ist das bezogen auf das alte Modell in "Raw" oder das 2016er in "Silver Brushed Grey".
Oder andere Frage: Sieht es immernoch aus wie Raw und hat nur einen neuen Namen bekommen?


----------



## Streich (19. Februar 2016)

Ich werde wohl demnächst zuschlagen. Meint Ihr es lohnt sich der Aufpreis zum 7.0? Es sind 400€ und es unterscheidet sich lediglich durch Schaltung und Bremsen!? Meint Ihr XT ist es wert? Für 260€ könnte man ja das 6.0 auf 1x11 umrüsten. :-/


----------



## Deleted 215962 (21. Februar 2016)

7.0 gegen 6.0 ist nicht nur xt gegen slx sondern auch 11-fach gegen 10-fach. Ich stand auch vor der Entscheidung und habe mich für xt entschieden.
Und was alle mit der 1x11 bei einem AM MTB wollen bleibt mir das große Rätsel . Ich wünsche mir selbst bei der 2x11 noch ein Blatt nach unten wenn es steil hoch geht.

Tapatalk


----------



## Streich (16. März 2016)

DaPl schrieb:


> wohaaa hab ich total vergessen also hier mal ein kurzes Feedback....
> 
> *Änderungen am Rad: *vor der ersten fahrt wurden folgende dinge an dem neuen rad verändert bzw angepasst
> - Umwerfer demontiert 32T NW Kettenblatt,
> ...



Hallo DaPl,

ich habe noch einmal eine Frage zu deinem 1x10 Setup. Funktioniert es wie es soll? Habe schon ein paar schlechtere Erfahrungen mit Herunterschalten der Kette im 42er Ritzel gemacht. Zusätzlich haben mich durch das Ersetzen des 15er und 17er durch das 16er Ritzel die größeren Gangsprünge gestört. 

Ich spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken mir ein 6.0 zu kaufen und es wie folgt umzubauen:
Schaltwerk und Shifter -> XT M8000 mittel
Kassette -> SRAM 10-42 1150 + DT Freilauf (Alternative wäre die neue 11-46 Kassette von Shimano)
Oval NW von Wolftooth oder AbsoluteBlack

Was meint Ihr? Viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaPl (16. März 2016)

hi, ich bin mit meinem aufbau soweit top zufrieden, das 1x10 mit 42/16 Ritzel funktioniert 1a, kann nichts negatives berichten.
Habe jetzt auch den 160mm Airshaft bekommen und werde ihn freitag abend einbauen, kann dann mal ein update geben.

gruß dapl


----------



## Streich (16. März 2016)

DaPl schrieb:


> hi, ich bin mit meinem aufbau soweit top zufrieden, das 1x10 mit 42/16 Ritzel funktioniert 1a, kann nichts negatives berichten.
> Habe jetzt auch den 160mm Airshaft bekommen und werde ihn freitag abend einbauen, kann dann mal ein update geben.
> 
> gruß dapl



Interessant! Wo hast du ihn gekauft und wieviel kostet ein solches Upgrade?


----------



## DaPl (16. März 2016)

Streich schrieb:


> Interessant! Wo hast du ihn gekauft und wieviel kostet ein solches Upgrade?


http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-FACTORY...Assy--34--160mm--FLOAT-NA-2--1-214--Bore.html


----------



## Lowjack (18. März 2016)

olst88 schrieb:


> Hey DaPl,
> 
> könntest du noch ein paar Bilder vom Bike machen? Ich würde gerne die Farbe im Detail sehen.



Hallo zusammen, ich stehe momentan auch vor der schweren Entscheidung ob Spectral AL 7.0 in Vertical Green oder Silver Brushed Grey... Vom Vertical Green gibt es ja hier schon so einige Bilder, vielen Dank dafür!

Ich würde mich der Anfrage nach weiteren Bildern der Silver Brushed Grey Variante anschließen, vielleicht hat ja einer von euch noch das ein oder andere Bild parat?

Das wäre super hilfreich!
Viele Grüße und nochmals vielen Dank!


----------



## firstmanonbike (18. März 2016)

Schau mal in mein Album, da sind einige Bilder von meinem 2016 7.0 in Silber.
In neu-sauber und benutzt-schmutzig.


----------



## Lowjack (18. März 2016)

firstmanonbike schrieb:


> Schau mal in mein Album, da sind einige Bilder von meinem 2016 7.0 in Silber.
> In neu-sauber und benutzt-schmutzig.



Besten Dank für die Bilder! Hmm... Das macht es nicht unbedingt leichter 
Die Silber/Schwarz Kombi ist schon irgendwie sexy, glaube es wird dann tatsächlich diese Variante


----------



## firstmanonbike (18. März 2016)

Griffe und Sattel sind nicht original. Ich kann mit dem Ergon-Mist nicht fahren...
Auch die Leitungen sind gekürzt und anständig Verlegt.
In Alu -Natur sieht es vielleicht nicht so spektakulär aus, dafür wertiger.


----------



## Ricardo1991 (18. März 2016)

;-)


----------



## Ricardo1991 (26. März 2016)

firstmanonbike schrieb:


> Schau mal in mein Album, da sind einige Bilder von meinem 2016 7.0 in Silber.
> In neu-sauber und benutzt-schmutzig.


Hey, was für einen Luftdruck fährst du in Gabel und Dämpfer bei welchem Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mojo25 (24. Mai 2016)

Hi,
ich habe mir das Spectral 6.0 jetzt im Angebot bestellt. Da konnte ich nicht widerstehen.
Was mich noch interessiert:
- wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, sind die Laufräder mit einer CL-Aufnahme für die Bremsscheiben versehen, oder?
- haben die Laufräder einen Alu-Freilauf? Dann würde ich direkt auf eine XT-Kassette upgraden.
- sind die 18er oder 36er Zahnscheiben verbaut?
- taugt die Lenker/Vorbau-Kombi was oder ist es besser, direkt was richtiges anzubauen?
- hat die Reverb 380 oder 420mm Einbaulänge?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir vorab helfen könntet. Dann kann ich bei Lieferung umbauen und durchstarten


----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2016)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mir das Spectral 6.0 jetzt im Angebot bestellt. Da konnte ich nicht widerstehen.
> Was mich noch interessiert:
> - wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, sind die Laufräder mit einer CL-Aufnahme für die Bremsscheiben versehen, oder?
> ...



1. Nein, ist IS 6 bolt, also geschraubt (steht so in der Beschreibung)
2. Ist Alu, wie gewöhnlich in der Preisklasse. Ein SLX Zahnkranz reicht aus bzgl. geringerem einfressen.
3. ?
4. Das kann Dir niemand beantworten. Mußt Du selbst erfahren. Worin unterscheidet sich bei Dir ein guter oder schlechter Lenker ? Ob die Kröpfung Dir persönlich paßt wirste dann erfahren müssen.
5. Ab Größe M ist eine 42er verbaut.


----------



## Mojo25 (24. Mai 2016)

Ok, vielen Dank schonmal! Ich meine bei 3. die Rasterung der Zahnscheiben in der Nabe; die soll ja das Ratchet-System haben. 
Lenker und Vorbau ist subjektiv, da hast du Recht.


----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2016)

Ich habe die Frage schon verstanden, aber ich weiß die Antwort nicht, daher das ?


----------



## Mojo25 (24. Mai 2016)

Ok, alles klar.


----------



## DaPl (24. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> 1. Nein, ist IS 6 bolt, also geschraubt (steht so in der Beschreibung)
> 2. Ist Alu, wie gewöhnlich in der Preisklasse. Ein SLX Zahnkranz reicht aus bzgl. geringerem einfressen.
> 3. ?
> 4. Das kann Dir niemand beantworten. Mußt Du selbst erfahren. Worin unterscheidet sich bei Dir ein guter oder schlechter Lenker ? Ob die Kröpfung Dir persönlich paßt wirste dann erfahren müssen.
> 5. Ab Größe M ist eine 42er verbaut.



1. Nein das Spectral 6.0 kommt mit Centerlock!
2. Alu
3. 18
4. Weder noch 50mm länge und 740 Breiten waren für mich schrecklich.
5. 42


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2016)

zu 1. Dann ist die Beschreibung auf der Homepage falsch


----------



## Mojo25 (25. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank, @DaPl. Das mit dem Centerlock stand in einem der früheren Beiträge hier, darum wollte ich nochmal nachfragen. Ist denn ein CL-Adapter mit 6-Loch-Scheibe verbaut oder ist es eine "richtige" CL-Scheibe?
Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall schonmal einen anderen Lenker besorgen. Ob ich mit der Vorbaulänge klar komme, teste ich einfach mal. 

Vielen, vielen Dank für eure Infos. Jetzt kann ich die Wartezeit nutzen, um die fehlenden passenden Teile zu besorgen


----------



## DaPl (25. Mai 2016)

Ich wurde mal gebeten ein bild von meinem Spectral hochzuladen... tada da ist es, Geändert wurden folgende Parts:
- Lenker gegen 780mm Race Face Evolve Fr.
- 30T Specilized NW Kettenblatt.
- 40T Ritzel
- Kettenspanner liegt irgendwo im Taunus... Bye bye
- Reifen VR High Roller 2, HR Minion DHR 2
- Vorbau Spank Spike 35mm
- Gabel auf 160mm

Beim Schaltwerk wechel ich jetzt auf SLX in Mittel, das Lange XT ist leider etwas zu verbogen


----------



## Mupuckl (31. Mai 2016)

DaPl schrieb:


> Ich wurde mal gebeten ein bild von meinem Spectral hochzuladen... tada da ist es, Geändert wurden folgende Parts:
> - Lenker gegen 780mm Race Face Evolve Fr.
> - 30T Specilized NW Kettenblatt.
> - 40T Ritzel
> ...


Was bringt der Wechsel auf 16er Gabel?  Gibt da einen Umbausatz, oder?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaPl (3. Juni 2016)

willi69 schrieb:


> Was bringt der Wechsel auf 16er Gabel?  Gibt da einen Umbausatz, oder?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


Ist eine Geschmackssache, ich komme damit besser zurecht, auf der alten fox seite gabs nen umbausatz für 50€. Auf der neuen seite finde ich ihn momentan nicht...


----------



## Mupuckl (10. August 2016)

DaPl schrieb:


> Ich wurde mal gebeten ein bild von meinem Spectral hochzuladen... tada da ist es, Geändert wurden folgende Parts:
> - Lenker gegen 780mm Race Face Evolve Fr.
> - 30T Specilized NW Kettenblatt.
> - 40T Ritzel
> ...


Frage: wie haben sich die Fahreigenschaften geändert? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaPl (10. August 2016)

willi69 schrieb:


> Frage: wie haben sich die Fahreigenschaften geändert?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



Besser geworden 

ich versuchs mal zu erklären:
1. Lenker gegen 780mm Race Face Evolve Fr. -> Persönliche Sache ich find 740mm zu Schmal fühle mich wohl auf 780mm.
2. 30T Specilized NW Kettenblatt -> Geringere Übersetzungsbandbreite, dafür kein Umwerfer mehr und die kette bleibt an ort und stelle.
3. 40T Ritzel -> Dient zum Ausgleich für den Weggefallenen Umwerfer, mir reichts.
4. Kettenspanner liegt irgendwo im Taunus... Bye bye ->  Naja scheisse wars....
5. Reifen VR High Roller 2, HR Minion DHR 2 -> Mehr Gewicht dafür besserer Halt, Durchschlagsschutz und Traktion.
6. Vorbau Spank Spike 35mm -> Kurze Front, fühlt sich für mich besser und gewohnter an. Evtl. nachteil beim Uphill.
7. Gabel auf 160mm -> Fahrstilbedingt taugt mir das mehr.


----------



## streblov (9. September 2016)

DaPl schrieb:


> 7. Gabel auf 160mm -> Fahrstilbedingt taugt mir das mehr.



Hast Du ausgerechnet, um wie viel sich Lenk- und Sitzwinkel verändern? Ich schätz mal den Lenkwinkel um ein Grad flacher ein.


----------



## DaPl (9. September 2016)

streblov schrieb:


> Hast Du ausgerechnet, um wie viel sich Lenk- und Sitzwinkel verändern? Ich schätz mal den Lenkwinkel um ein Grad flacher ein.


klassischer fall von zuviel nachdenken... nein, also klar das sich am winkel was ändert wars mir schon, aber das sind eigentlich keine sachen über die ich mir gedanken mache.


----------



## streblov (9. September 2016)

Ok, verstehe, Lenkwinkel scheint also nicht wirklich wichtig zu sein. Danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domieatworld (23. September 2016)

DaPl schrieb:


> klassischer fall von zuviel nachdenken... nein, also klar das sich am winkel was ändert wars mir schon, aber das sind eigentlich keine sachen über die ich mir gedanken mache.



Hallo!
Könntest du vielleicht einmal nachmessen wie lange jetzt dein Tauchrohr nach dem Umbau ist?
Bei 140mm ist das Tauchrohr ja 150mm lang, ist es jetzt 160mm oder sogar 170mm lang...

Aja und hattest du für den Umbau nur das Kit benötigt oder auch etwas Federgabelöl, Dichtungen...etc...fürn tausch?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## streblov (23. September 2016)

Stand- und Tauchrohr sind immer gleich lang, beim Umbau von 140 auf 150 oder 160 mm wird lediglich der Air Shaft Assy gegen einen längeren getauscht:






Wenn man auf 160mm umbaut, ändert sich die Geometrie wie folgt und damit auch die Fahreigenschaften:





 Zum Umbau wird benötigt (Spacer ist optional):





Und noch ein paar Links:

http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-FACTORY...Assy--34--160mm--FLOAT-NA-2--1-214--Bore.html

Infos zur Gabel und Spacer:
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=614

Infos zum Wechseln des Air Shaft Assy:
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=615


----------



## DaPl (26. September 2016)

streblov schrieb:


> Stand- und Tauchrohr sind immer gleich lang, beim Umbau von 140 auf 150 oder 160 mm wird lediglich der Air Shaft Assy gegen einen längeren getauscht:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 531274
> 
> ...



kurzer erfahrungsbericht:

zum Umbau benötigt:

Ich habe nur den Shaft benötigt, was das slick kit sein soll weiß ich nicht, bissl öl sollte jeder zu hause haben der ab und an mal aufm rad sitzt. ansonsten ist der Umbau in 20 min erledigt, eine ordentliche seegeringzange ist auf jedenfall notwenig!
Generell kein umbau der komplizier ist oder bei dem man sich gedanken machen sollte.


----------



## DaPl (26. September 2016)

streblov schrieb:


> Stand- und Tauchrohr sind immer gleich lang, beim Umbau von 140 auf 150 oder 160 mm wird lediglich der Air Shaft Assy gegen einen längeren getauscht:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 531274
> 
> ...



kurzer erfahrungsbericht:

zum Umbau benötigt:

Ich habe nur den Shaft benötigt, was das slick kit sein soll weiß ich nicht, bissl öl sollte jeder zu hause haben der ab und an mal aufm rad sitzt. ansonsten ist der Umbau in 20 min erledigt, eine ordentliche seegeringzange ist auf jedenfall notwenig!
Generell kein umbau der komplizier ist oder bei dem man sich gedanken machen sollte.


----------



## streblov (29. September 2016)

DaPl schrieb:


> kurzer erfahrungsbericht:
> 
> zum Umbau benötigt:
> 
> ...



Slick Kick ist das Fett (alternativ Slick Honey). Aber wozu brauchst Du eine Seegerringzange? Laut Fox Anleitung & Bild ist in der 34er ein Hoopster Sicherungsing verbaut.


----------



## DaPl (29. September 2016)

streblov schrieb:


> Slick Kick ist das Fett (alternativ Slick Honey). Aber wozu brauchst Du eine Seegerringzange? Laut Fox Anleitung & Bild ist in der 34er ein Hoopster Sicherungsing verbaut.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 532991



Kann sein das ich das Verwechselt habe... dann tausche die seegerringzange gegen einen kleinen Schlitzschraubendreher, ich weiß noch das ich beim entfernen des Sicherungsringes unglaublich genervt war.
Mehr muss man eigentlich nicht machen, Sicherungsring entfernen, neuen Shaft rein  zusammenbaunen, bisschen Öl zum Schmieren rein in beide Tauchrohe (vol. in der Anleitung) fertig. und vielleicht vorher die Luft ablassen sonst wirds lustig.


----------



## Luci_11 (29. September 2016)

@DaPl:
Und die 2 Dichtungsringe für die 2 Standrohrschrauben hast du wieder verwendet nehme ich an ?

Die sollten ja laut Fox getauscht werden, sind aber meines Wissens nach nur im teuren Service-Kit mit den Abstreifern erhältlich ;-(


----------



## streblov (29. September 2016)

Luci_11 schrieb:


> @DaPl:
> Und die 2 Dichtungsringe für die 2 Standrohrschrauben hast du wieder verwendet nehme ich an ?
> 
> Die sollten ja laut Fox getauscht werden, sind aber meines Wissens nach nur im teuren Service-Kit mit den Abstreifern erhältlich ;-(



Bei meiner alten 32er Fox habe ich die zwei Dichtungsringe für die zwei Standrohrschrauben (crushwasher) problemlos wiederverwendet.


----------



## el martn (29. September 2016)

Ja, klar. VW will auch immer, dass ich den Ölwechsel an meinem alten Golf bei Ihnen mache.
Wenn die Dichtungen und Schrauben nicht beschädigt sind, wird die Gabel nicht gleich auseinanderfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luci_11 (29. September 2016)

el martn schrieb:


> Ja, klar. VW will auch immer, dass ich den Ölwechsel an meinem alten Golf bei Ihnen mache.
> Wenn die Dichtungen und Schrauben nicht beschädigt sind, wird die Gabel nicht gleich auseinanderfallen.


Von auseinanderfallen war auch nicht die Rede oder??! 
Dichtungen sind immer ein Thema für mögliche Undichtigkeiten je nachdem wie das konstruktiv bedingt gequetscht wird - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## DaPl (29. September 2016)

Luci_11 schrieb:


> @DaPl:
> Und die 2 Dichtungsringe für die 2 Standrohrschrauben hast du wieder verwendet nehme ich an ?
> 
> Die sollten ja laut Fox getauscht werden, sind aber meines Wissens nach nur im teuren Service-Kit mit den Abstreifern erhältlich ;-(



Alles nochmal verwendet und soweit auch keine Probleme o.ä.


----------



## streblov (2. November 2016)

Habe meine 140er 34er Fox jetzt auf 160 mm getraveled. Das Ganze hat ungefähr zwei Stunden gedauert. Bin damit inzwischen ca 12000 Tiefenmeter geballert und bin echt begeistert. Nachfolgend noch ein paar Anmerkungen zum Umbau:

Beim Auseinanderbauen kann man den Air Shaft lediglich mit einem (Gummi-)hammer vom Casting lösen (Damper Removal Tool wird nicht benötigt).
Beim Damper Shaft hab ich den Rebound Knob entfernt und dann die Mutter mit einer Nuss gelöst und einige Windungen herausgeschraubt. Dann die Nuss wieder auf die Mutter aufgesetzt und mit einem Hammer auf die Nuss geklopft, um den Shaft vom Casting zu lösen (Damper Removal Tool wird durch die Vorgehensweise ebenfalls nicht nicht benötigt).
Der Sicherungsring (Hoopster style retaining ring) liess sich einfach mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher herauslösen.
An dem ausgebauten Air Shaft Assy war seeeehr viel Slick Honey, das ich auf den neuen Air Shaft Assy übertragen habe.
Beim Einbau des Air Shaft Assy sollte man darauf achten, dass die Neg Plate (silberner Zylinder) sich so nah wie möglich am (weissen) Kunststoff-Kolben befindet. Dadurch ist die Negativ-Kammer (Negativ-Volumen) beim Einbau klein. Sobald die Neg Plate ins Standrohr geschoben wurde und dort dichtet, kann man den Shaft weiter ins Standrohr drücken und erzeugt dadurch in der Negativ-Kammer einen Unterdruck, der wiederum dafür sorgt, dass sie Neg Plate korrekt sitzt.
Falls man (wie ich) den Air Shaft Assy mit zu grossem Negativ-Volumen (Neg Plate weit vom Kolben entfernt) einbaut, hat man nach dem Aufpumpen der Gabel in der Negativ-Kammer ggf. einen höheren Druck als in der Positiv-Kammer und die Gabel fährt nicht komplett aus. Man muss dann manuell die Standrohre bis zum Anschlag aus dem Casting ziehen. Der Kolben erreicht dann den Transfer Port und der Druckausgleich zwischen Positiv- und Negativ-Kammer findet statt. Jetzt federt die Gabel wieder komplett aus.
Das Aufschieben des Castings auf die Tauchrohre geht wesentlich einfacher, wenn man davor die silbernen Kompressionsringe von den Dustwipern entfernt, diese auf die Standrohre schiebt, und wieder auf den Dust Wipern anbringt, nachdem man das Casting auf die Standrohre geschoben hat.

Die Crushwasher hab ich beim Zusammenbau wiederverwendet.


----------



## domieatworld (2. November 2016)

streblov schrieb:


> Habe meine 140er 34er Fox jetzt auf 160 mm getraveled. Das Ganze hat ungefähr zwei Stunden gedauert. Bin damit inzwischen ca 12000 Tiefenmeter geballert und bin echt begeistert. Nachfolgend noch ein paar Anmerkungen zum Umbau:
> 
> Beim Auseinanderbauen kann man den Air Shaft lediglich mit einem (Gummi-)hammer vom Casting lösen (Damper Removal Tool wird nicht benötigt).
> Beim Damper Shaft hab ich den Rebound Knob entfernt und dann die Mutter mit einer Nuss gelöst und einige Windungen herausgeschraubt. Dann die Nuss wieder auf die Mutter aufgesetzt und mit einem Hammer auf die Nuss geklopft, um den Shaft vom Casting zu lösen (Damper Removal Tool wird durch die Vorgehensweise ebenfalls nicht nicht benötigt).
> ...


Klingt gut! Wie sehr spürst du die geometrische Veränderung beim Fahren? Viel Unterschied zu vorher? Hast du die spacer am Vorbau so gelassen wie sie waren? 

Mfg


----------



## streblov (2. November 2016)

domieatworld schrieb:


> Klingt gut! Wie sehr spürst du die geometrische Veränderung beim Fahren? Viel Unterschied zu vorher? Hast du die spacer am Vorbau so gelassen wie sie waren?
> 
> Mfg



Ach ja - den Punkt hatte ich noch vergessen: Die 20 mm mehr Federweg sind im Trail positiv bemerkbar (mit 140 mm war ich da echt am Anschlag). Ich (90 kg fahrbereit) fahr mit ca. 30% Sag und 2 Volume Spacern. Beim Bergauftreten konnte ich keine negative Veränderung feststellen, das Spectral klettert immer noch sehr gut. Die Veränderung an Lenk- und Sitzwinkel beträgt ja ca. 0,9 Grad, d.h. es fährt sich bergauf so, wie wenn die Steigung um 0,9 Grad grösser wäre (mit Lockout, da dann die Gabel komplett ausfährt). Wenn man ohne Lockout und ca. 30% Sag fährt, dann gehen 6 mm der Verlängerung in den Negativfederweg und man hat eine effektive Veränderung an Lenk- und Sitzwinkel von ca. 0,6 Grad. Die Spacer am Vorbau habe ich nicht verändert.


----------



## Luci_11 (2. November 2016)

streblov schrieb:


> Habe meine 140er 34er Fox jetzt auf 160 mm getraveled. Das Ganze hat ungefähr zwei Stunden gedauert. Bin damit inzwischen ca 12000 Tiefenmeter geballert und bin echt begeistert. Nachfolgend noch ein paar Anmerkungen zum Umbau:
> 
> Beim Auseinanderbauen kann man den Air Shaft lediglich mit einem (Gummi-)hammer vom Casting lösen (Damper Removal Tool wird nicht benötigt).
> Beim Damper Shaft hab ich den Rebound Knob entfernt und dann die Mutter mit einer Nuss gelöst und einige Windungen herausgeschraubt. Dann die Nuss wieder auf die Mutter aufgesetzt und mit einem Hammer auf die Nuss geklopft, um den Shaft vom Casting zu lösen (Damper Removal Tool wird durch die Vorgehensweise ebenfalls nicht nicht benötigt).
> ...



Guter Erfahrungsbericht 

Kann ich bestätigen mit folgenden Anmerkungen:


Bezüglich Airshaft Einbau laut Anleitung hatte ich keinerlei Probleme mit Unterdruck http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=615. Ab Werk war ziemlich viel Fett und wenig Öl in der pos. Luftkammer. Habe das Fett entfernt und laut Anleitung nur neg. Bereich gefettet und pos. Kammer mit Öl gefüllt. Damit läuft es geschmeidiger.
Die Tauchrohre auf die Dust Wiper aufschieben geht auch ohne Abnahme der Kompressionsringe recht einfach, wenn man etwas schräg ansetzt. Es empfiehlt sich auch die Ölringe rauszunehmen, und ausgiebig in Öl zu reinigen und zu baden, wenn man schon das Casting offen hat. Die trocknen relativ schnell aus im Betrieb.

Habe beim AL 8.0 2016 150mm gewählt und finde dies für mich und das Bike optimal - etwas mehr Downhill Performance ohne dass das Uphill-Verhalten oder sonst etwas leidet.

Auch mit dem Cartridge-Service gibt es keine Probleme laut Anleitung.
Habe bei der Factory das 2017er E16 Shim-Update gemacht.
Lediglich das Entfernen des LSC-Einstellers bei der Factory ist sehr mühsam im Gegensatz zur Performance, die zum Entlüften nur eine einfache Schraube hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## streblov (2. November 2016)

Luci_11 schrieb:


> Es empfiehlt sich auch die Ölringe rauszunehmen, und ausgiebig in Öl zu reinigen und zu baden, wenn man schon das Casting offen hat. Die trocknen relativ schnell aus im Betrieb.



Guter Punkt  Hab ich auch gemacht. Verbessert das Ansprechverhalten spürbar.


----------



## streblov (2. November 2016)

Und noch ein Nachtrag: Hab mir vorne den neuen 2,6er Nobby Nic Trailstar draufgezogen (825 Gramm). Damit ist das Bike schon fast 27,5+. Im Trail fahr ich den mit 1,2 bar und hab damit wirklich sehr guten Grip. Hinten passt der auch rein (siehe Bilder). Der Praxistest steht noch aus, aber ich glaube nicht, dass der Reifen in dynamischen Belastungszuständen am Hinterbau streift. Auch zur Kette hin ist noch genügend Platz (vorne kleines, hinten grösstes Ritzel).


----------



## All_mtn (3. November 2016)

Aufschlussreiche Infos !
Gut zu wissen das auch die "kleinen" Plus Reifen in der Theorie rein passen.
Ich werde aber wohl bei 2.35 / 2.4 bleiben.
Bedenken sollte man das man auch wenn der Reifen rein passt, nicht mehr ausreichend Luft zum Rahmen vorhanden ist.
Resultat wird sein dass man vermehrt Kratzer und Schleifspuren am Hinterbau haben wird.

Kannst du mal ein Bild mit Komplettansicht vom Rad reinstellen ?


----------



## streblov (3. November 2016)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein Bild mit Komplettansicht vom Rad reinstellen ?



Vorne 2,6 Nobby Nic, Hinten 2,4 Mountain King.


----------



## schwed1 (3. November 2016)

Wo ist das, schaut gut aus


----------



## streblov (5. November 2016)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Wo ist das, schaut gut aus


Oberes Bild: Naturnser Alm (Vigiljoch)
Unteres Bild: Stoanerne Mandln (Meran 2000)


----------



## schwed1 (6. November 2016)

Danke!


----------



## mtO (17. November 2016)

Bin mal gespannt, habe mir die Kombi Minion DHF 2.5 und Shorty 2.5 bestellt und hoffe dass der DHF hinten reinpasst ... Ist sicherlich absoluter Overkill aber warum nicht


----------



## streblov (17. November 2016)

Noch ne Info zur Kabelbefestigung am Unterrohr: Hab mir bei Bike-Discount diese Kabelführung http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-kabelfuehrung-doppelt-5-stueck-491803/wg_id-475 und bei Conrad diese Polyamidschrauben https://www.conrad.de/de/zylindersc...f-polyamid-10-st-toolcraft-815888-815888.html geholt. Die Schrauben kann man auf die benötigte Länge abknipsen und dann optional den Kopf noch schwarz lackieren.


----------



## filiale (17. November 2016)

Die Halter machen aber nix anderes als die Originalen. Durch diese kann man auch ein Loch durchbohren und mit ner Schraube versehen. Das hält auch auf ewig. Siehe unsere Doku...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## streblov (17. November 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Halter machen aber nix anderes als die Originalen. Durch diese kann man auch ein Loch durchbohren und mit ner Schraube versehen. Das hält auch auf ewig. Siehe unsere Doku...



Ich finde die Verlegung beider Kabel auf der linken Seite vorteilhafter, vor allem beim Übergang zu Sitzrohr und Kettenstrebe.


----------



## mtO (19. November 2016)

Heute dann den Shorty 2.5 vorne und den DHF 2.5 am Heck montiert. Tubeless Montage war kein Problem. Passen tut auch alles, es wird zwar langsam eng hinten aber habe keine Probleme feststellen können. Die Abnutzung des Lack in dem Bereich wird sicher größer sein wie ja schon geschrieben wurde. Von der Performance her bergab echt der Wahnsinn, wie auf Schienen und das trotz Schlamm und Laub ohne Ende. Bergauf dann allerdings maximaler Traktor Modus , da dauert alles jetzt etwas länger .  Aber alleine von der Optik her sehen die riesen Schlappen echt klasse aus an meinem Kinderrahmen 

LG


----------



## Luci_11 (19. November 2016)

Absoluter Overkill für das arme Spectral, Gabel und Daempfer ;-)
Aber sicher lustig zu fahren um die Jahreszeit.
In Zeiten von plus und fat bikes ist mittlerweile eh alles egal wie das aussieht [emoji3] ;-)


----------



## mtO (19. November 2016)

Wie gesagt, ist too much ABER macht bergab richtig Laune


----------



## streblov (19. November 2016)

mtO schrieb:


> Heute dann den Shorty 2.5 vorne und den DHF 2.5 am Heck montiert. Tubeless Montage war kein Problem. Passen tut auch alles, es wird zwar langsam eng hinten aber habe keine Probleme feststellen können. Die Abnutzung des Lack in dem Bereich wird sicher größer sein wie ja schon geschrieben wurde. Von der Performance her bergab echt der Wahnsinn, wie auf Schienen und das trotz Schlamm und Laub ohne Ende. Bergauf dann allerdings maximaler Traktor Modus , da dauert alles jetzt etwas länger .  Aber alleine von der Optik her sehen die riesen Schlappen echt klasse aus an meinem Kinderrahmen
> 
> LG Anhang anzeigen 547862 Anhang anzeigen 547863 Anhang anzeigen 547864



Cool  ... mich würde noch interessieren, wie breit der DHF hinten ist, also Stollenbreite und Kakassenbreite. Falls Du einen Messschieber zu Hand hast, würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen. Danke.


----------



## mtO (20. November 2016)

Habe leider keinen Messschieber, ich guck  mal ob ich an einen dran komme. Der Reifen wirkt deutlich weniger wuchtig als ich dachte, der Shorty vorne ist definitiv mächtiger.


----------



## Radeley (26. Januar 2017)

Moin zusammen,
ich glaube es passt nicht unbedingt in diesen Thread, aber ich fühle mich bei eurer Kompetenz sehr gut aufgehoben...
Mein Spectral habe ich erst seit kurzer Zeit und stelle fest, dass sich am Dämpferkolben immer etwas Öl "abstreift". Leider habe ich noch keine eindeutige Info finden können, ob das unbedenklich ist oder ich mich an Canyon wenden sollte.

Könnt ihr mir da mit eurer Erfahrung weiterhelfen?


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Januar 2017)

Wenn es ganz trocken ist, ab zum Service oder durchs Ventil nachfüllen. Schmierung!


----------



## Radeley (26. Januar 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn es ganz trocken ist, ab zum Service oder durchs Ventil nachfüllen. Schmierung!


Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Allerdings bin ich nicht sicher, ob ich sie richtig interpretiere... Ich verstehe: "Kein Problem. Im Gegenteil, der Dämpfer sollte nicht trocken sein." - Richtig?

Darüber hinaus würde ich einen selbstständigen Dämpfer- oder Gabelservice nicht scheuen, wenn er wirklich notwendig sein sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (26. Januar 2017)

Man kann es auch "Verlust-Schmierung" nennen.
Lieber kommt immer etwas raus und ist feucht, wie zu trocken und der Staub/Dreck kommt rein.


----------



## Radeley (26. Januar 2017)

Hervorragend. Das erleichtert mich sehr. So in etwa hab ich mir das vorgestellt.


----------



## streblov (26. Januar 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn es ganz trocken ist, ab zum Service oder durchs Ventil nachfüllen. Schmierung!



Hmmm, wenn ich mir diese Explosionszeichnung http://www.ridefox.com/img/help/page560-5YXR1f/2016-FLOAT-DPS,-P-S.jpg anschaue, dann bezweifle ich, dass das Öl, das durchs Ventil nachgefüllt werden soll, beim Dust Wiper (ganz rechts) ankommt.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Januar 2017)

streblov schrieb:


> Hmmm, wenn ich mir diese Explosionszeichnung http://www.ridefox.com/img/help/page560-5YXR1f/2016-FLOAT-DPS,-P-S.jpg anschaue, dann bezweifle ich, dass das Öl, das durchs Ventil nachgefüllt werden soll, beim Dust Wiper (ganz rechts) ankommt.


Einfach ausprobieren! Wird bei Fox nicht anders sein wie bei RS und Manitou.

Bei meinem Torque damals mit Manitou Evolver tropfte es regelrecht raus, weil die Dämpfer im Ölbad montiert wurden und dadurch unterhalb des Quadrings, welcher die Luftkammer abdichtet, immer drei vier Teelöffel Öl reinkamen.
Der Quadring wo das Öltröpfchensymbol in der Zeichnung drauf zeigt, dichtet ja nur die Luft ab, aber nicht das Öl. Von dem befindet sich immer ein Film auf der Gleitfläche, sonst gleitet es ja nicht - und ein Teil wird dabei in die Negativkammer abgeschoben.
Die Staubdichtung ölt dann raus...


----------



## Sleyver (22. März 2017)

streblov schrieb:


> Ich finde die Verlegung beider Kabel auf der linken Seite vorteilhafter, vor allem beim Übergang zu Sitzrohr und Kettenstrebe.



Gibt es aber auch von Canyon. Haben sogar das Canyon Logo drauf .


----------



## gimmick (8. Juli 2017)

hi leute,
hab meine fox34 nun auf 160 (?) mm umgebaut,...hab nachgemessen: es sind 165mm,....wie kann das sein? hab den Hoopster Sicherungsing zig mal kontrolliert,...der sitzt sauber..unwahrscheinlich dass der raus gegangen ist.
Habt ihr nachgemessen? sinds bei euch wirklich genau 160mm oder auch 165?

PS.: hab mal komplett eingefedert, es bleiben 5mm übrig, also hat die gabel 160mm federweg, die rohre stehen jedoch 165mm raus. Wie ist das bei auch?

lg,
s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## streblov (8. Juli 2017)

_Ist normal._


----------



## gimmick (8. Juli 2017)

ok, danke!


----------



## gimmick (5. November 2017)

Hi,
weiß jemand welche Naben in den DT Swiss M 1600 27,5" 30mm verbaut sind?
lg.g.


----------



## urban_overload (6. November 2017)

Schätzomativ 350er.


----------

